
Inside Tufts University's grade-hacking case - kylesellas
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/13/inside-tufts-universitys-grade-hacking-case/
======
estsauver
Tufts is my alma matter, and I can say quite confidently that, while there are
some smart people working hard, there are some absolutely incompetent people
there.

Tufts consistently doesn't understand the concept of mac spoofing. Ir saw at
least 3 people get flagged for torenting that definitely didn't know how to
torrent.

